# hypochondriac fish!



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

So I have a comet goldfish, he is six years old and has always been as healthy as can be. A couple of days ago I noticed one of his gills had a yellow spot on it. He was still breathing fine and being active as he usually is, and I also noticed what looks like wart on his tail fin. Its not huge and doesnt prevent him from doing anything but I cant imagine its pleasant. Any help would be appreciated, also, do fish often go upside down? like a loop or anything? Because he does that sometimes too, but he has been for the past few months. Oh, he's eating regularly too


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fish have no clue on how to be a hypocondriac...just people..


----------



## pdoyle2 (Sep 17, 2009)

ya it was more of a joke than a real statement...


----------

